# Wet Saws????



## Tile King (Dec 12, 2011)

The older gentleman with the cowboy hat and beard.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah, the Colonel! That was my original

Colonel Angus :shifty:


----------



## Tile King (Dec 12, 2011)

That's him Angus, what's your avatar now? I just tried to order the saw with free stand, blade and shipping.( see if the blade is any good). Back order until who knows when. I guess I'll wait until after the holidays.


----------



## Tile King (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, the original lot of TS-60s are all gone. As far as I know, no one has any. 

You can always call Rich at MWTT to see when their order will be in 800-830-8665.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Yes, the original lot of TS-60s are all gone. As far as I know, no one has any.
> 
> You can always call Rich at MWTT to see when their order will be in 800-830-8665.


There's another 300 member points for ya :shifty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not for me...for the person who orders one though :thumbsup:


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Called Husqvarna this moring to try and get a target date for back orders. They did not have one. I already have several back orders. If you want one you should order form whomever your supplier is. I have a feelling they are going to be tough to come by for a while. I will let you guys know once I hear something.


----------

